# XBMC to stream videos from Tivo



## cma371 (Jul 30, 2007)

I want to stream movies from my Tivo to another TV using XBMC. Does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Do a search for ccxstream...


----------



## cma371 (Jul 30, 2007)

only could find piecemeal info. I was hoping to get a step by step instructions from someone who was able to do it.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I don't recall step by step instructions but here is a place to start http://www.jonsthoughtsoneverything.com/2005/08/03/tivo-xbox-media-center-pluging-updated/

I don't recall what the TivoX readme file has in it as far as instructions either. There is also several very helpful threads over in the Xbox hacking section at DDB.

Here is another link I saved on this subject http://ryanwalker.org/2006/10/10/tivo-xbmc-skin-for-tivox/

The basic concept, ccxstream is a server that runs on the Tivo that the XBOX can connect and stream video's over. You don't necessarily need the Tivox part running on the XBOX as XBMC can connect to ccxstream without it. TivoX just makes an easier to use interface on the XBOX.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You won't find much here, ccxstream is extraction.


----------

